# Hillary Swank lies about having a service dog



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Guess if you are famous it doesn't matter if you lie:

Escalon cafe owner laughs about Hilary Swank faux pas | news10.net



> ESCALON, CA - Mike Weimer may always be remembered as the cafe owner who asked Oscar-winning actress and dog lover Hilary Swank to leave.
> 
> 
> "She had a dog under her arm. We can't have dogs in here because of health codes," explained the owner of Leonardo's Cafe on Escalon's Main Street.
> ...





I guess I shouldn't be surprised by this.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lauri... you're late to the party.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/167927-hilary-swank-her-service-dog.html


----------

